# Macassar Ebony finishing problem



## fibercat (Feb 25, 2016)

First of all, ANY help will be greatly appreciated. Here is the problem, I use a CA finish on all of my pens without any problems but, when I put it on the Macassar ebony, I get dull spots in it. This is the only one I have any problems with. I normally apply 8 to 10 coats of CA and then complete the finishing sanding with MM and it works great with any other wood. Any ideas how to fix it?


----------



## beck3906 (Feb 25, 2016)

Natural oils in ebony prevent CA from giving a good finish without prep work.  Rub the wood with DNA or acetone to get the oils off the surface before applying the CA.  Let the surface dry good before applying CA.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 25, 2016)

This is true. Acetone is the best liquid for taking off the oils. Then you need to seal with at least 2 or 3 coats of thin CA and let it cure. That means no accelerator and let it cure over night. Now you go and do your dance with the med CA and follow your regimen of pen finishing. I use rosewood which is oilier than the ebony and this is my method and never a problem. Good luck.


----------



## C. Scott (Mar 2, 2016)

If you're seeing dull spots then you are probably polishing through the finish to the wood.

The best success I've had with a CA finish on Ebony is NOT wiping it down with anything other than a dry paper towel.  Thin CA to seal and then 10 coats of thick.  Accelerant used very lightly between thick coats and then only after it has hardened up.

I think the small of amount of sanding dust actually helps the CA adhere to the surface.  I think that that solvents actually "draw out" the oils to the surface and reduce adhesion.

Ebony makes a beautiful pen but takes longer for me to finish the barrel.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 2, 2016)

Scott I am glad you found a system that works well for you. But the whole idea of using acetone is just that to draw out that oil from just below the surface so as to give you a chance to replace it with a sealer. Acetone flashes over real quick so it is a good choice. At least this is what I found with exotic woods and i use a lot of them and finish them with different products. 

But if this works for others too, nothing wrong with it. We are all after the same goal. A nice clean finish that is durable. Good luck all.


----------



## C. Scott (Mar 3, 2016)

Agreed!  The CA finish is so funny.  What works for one doesn't for another.  Actually I hold Monty responsible for getting me to try it so many years ago.   There have been several "dull" spots in finishing barrels and I would have to stop and start building the finish up again and there have been some pens that I got so frustrated that I'd bump up the speed, grab the skew and start over!


----------

